# Virtual Reality Theater



## nobody (Sep 23, 2010)

DEAR ALL I WANT TO ASK HOW TO MADE A WALK-THROUGH IN A SCENE I MEAN THE SOFTWARE TO MAKE VIRTUAL REALITY AND CAN WE PRESENT IT ON THE STAGE WITH PROJECTORS OR HOW?
THANKS ALOT.


----------



## museav (Sep 23, 2010)

nobody said:


> DEAR ALL I WANT TO ASK HOW TO MADE A WALK-THROUGH IN A SCENE I MEAN THE SOFTWARE TO MAKE VIRTUAL REALITY AND CAN WE PRESENT IT ON THE STAGE WITH PROJECTORS OR HOW?


Are you wanting to create a walk-through of a virtual set on a computer and then be able to display that to a larger audience? Or are you hoping to create a virtual set on the stage?


----------



## TEarlywine (Sep 23, 2010)

nobody said:


> DEAR ALL I WANT TO ASK HOW TO MADE A WALK-THROUGH IN A SCENE I MEAN THE SOFTWARE TO MAKE VIRTUAL REALITY AND CAN WE PRESENT IT ON THE STAGE WITH PROJECTORS OR HOW?
> THANKS ALOT.


 
Sounds like a job for Google sketchup... or the people who did Peter Pan 360, the last winter olympics, or Avatar. YMMV


----------



## Van (Sep 23, 2010)

For really cheap you could do it in SketchUp. The program is free, easy to learn, easy to operate and there is worldwide support. Although the SketchUP model might not look super 'real' there are rendering engines available to take a SketchUP drawing and Ray Trace it into a very realistic environment. The wallkthrough tool is very powerful on SketchUP and you could operate it live or record a walkthrough and simply play it back


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

If you could elaborate more on what you intend to accomplish, we could better help you with the technologies available and ways to accomplish your goal. As stated, if you are looking to create a virtual set, similar to the experience in a video game, a program like sketch-up may be of use to you and then you can set up a standard projection system to view it. If, instead, you are looking to create a set where you are using projections to create the scene, instead of painting the set, that is another set up entirely.


----------



## nobody (Sep 29, 2010)

nobody said:


> DEAR ALL I WANT TO ASK HOW TO MADE A WALK-THROUGH IN A SCENE I MEAN THE SOFTWARE TO MAKE VIRTUAL REALITY AND CAN WE PRESENT IT ON THE STAGE WITH PROJECTORS OR HOW?
> THANKS ALOT.


 
i want  to create a walk-through of a virtual set on a computer and then be able to display that to a larger audience


----------



## Van (Sep 29, 2010)

Then I highly suggest using SketchUp available at Google SketchUp and then playing it back over a projector to your audience.


----------

